# Do you still use your phone while out with friends?



## Frankwer (May 5, 2014)

Many of my friends still look at their phone (browsing website, or facebook creeping) when we are out together.  
For me, I always keep my phone tucked away when I'm out with other people.
How about you? Do you stare at your phone a lot when you're out? Do you consider this normal acceptable behavior for yourself?


----------



## Satcomer (May 5, 2014)

I only take out my phone to see who is calling me. If it's a family member (my Father is old and sick) I will excuse myself for a minute. However I would never take out my phone to check the web or messages when out with friends.  However I see a lot of much younger people (somewhere in their twenties) all together all on their phones barely talking to each other.  

Plus I have heard girls speak about this and they all seem not to like it. They all seem to agree that they wouldn't date a guy whipping out their phone all the time and not paying attention to them. However they all seem to SMS each other all the time during the oddest hours night hours! Go figure. (satcomer ducks)


----------



## Cheryl (May 6, 2014)

My phone is tucked away and on vibrate unless I am expecting an important call back. 

My disgust is with those who attend meetings and pull out their phone to text, post, whatever and completely ignore the importance of the meeting they are attending. Total ignorance.


----------



## Giaguara (May 7, 2014)

Mine is usually around, but I'm not talking to it. I talk with the people I'm out with (if I'm not out for my choice, then that's different).
Phone is still used for random doodling - like Foodspotting, 4square, occasional Facebook browsing...

When I'm out with my husband, we often play with out phones and iPads especially if in our corner pub. Just because it's still nice time out with him, and neither of us minds random browsing, reading, redditing etc. But if I were out on a date with someone new... yea, that would not work.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 15, 2014)

I always have it with me. I don't usually call or text when I'm out with someone, but with the family, everyone has their phones out so why not? I enjoy conversation with people around me much more than what I would on a phone. Unless it's a super interesting article that I was reading....


----------



## reed (Mar 19, 2015)

I never have my phone on when with friends. No, perhaps only on the silent mode.


----------



## pds (Mar 20, 2015)

I will always take a call from my wife, even if in a meeting, but texting, following a story or answering any other call while out with friends - bad form.


----------



## Frankwer (Mar 23, 2015)

It sounds like you are very busy


----------



## pds (Apr 5, 2015)

Some of my friends won't take a call at work, but will carryon long texting conversations. I amazes me. The point is to keep focused on the job. Texting seems much more attention absorbing - maybe because I don't type very fast on a phone.


----------

